# Summit to Surf



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

I can't decide if the course was tough, or if the conditions made it difficult, but that was a brutal century ride last weekend. I chose the "Fire & Ice 100" route and soon figured out the reason for the name, although "Ice & Fire" might have been more appropriate. The 6-mile climb up to 6000' Timberline Lodge at Mt. Hood was a grind, but it was 44 degrees at the top and the 40mph descent had me shivering for the next 2 hours of riding. Most of the next few miles were downhill, passing casual riders on their cruisers coasting down to Hood River on the shorter routes. The sun finally came out as I approached Hood River, and I took the turn to climb up the rolling hills to Mosier and Rowena point. Then it got hot and dusty and I realized I hadn't filled my water bottles. Just when I reached the viewpoint and thought it was over, the route featured a short and steep down-and-back. The return along the same route was even tougher because of the gusting wind. I was nearly knocked off my bike a few times as I descended like a piece of paper. I'm not a featherweight or anything, but it was scary.
I met some nice people and the finish line festival was great. Still, I can't remember being so happy to finish a ride. I have done RAMROD, but Summit to Surf was rough going. There were many others out there battling the hills and the elements - any RBRers?


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

I have done Summit to Surf the previous 2 years but has schedule conflicts with this year's ride. I think you are right on about the "Ice & Fire". The first year I was pretty warm after making the climb to Timberline Lodge but after being at the top for a 2 minutes I was very chilled. Both years I have done the ride the last 30-40 miles have been really warm. That said, I love that ride. The climb to Timberline (2,200 feet elevation in about 5 miles) is a great climb.


----------



## Yoyodene (Feb 23, 2005)

I was there too! Boy, your not kidding about the cold temps at Timberline - I had to wait in line to get my summit photo taken and it might have been the most gruelling part of the ride! On the ride down my bike was vibrating a little bit, it was freaking me out...until I realized it was caused by my shivering - holy [email protected] that was cold!

Nothing can beat that looong descent into Hood River though - myself and two other guys got a little paceline going and we were screaming down that sucker.

I actually felt really good on the ride, did the whole 100 - it's a very well organized ride and the free Widmer beer at the end made it all worth while.


----------

